# What is the largest assassin bug in the world?



## Tleilaxu (Jun 26, 2011)

As the title states what is thew largest assassin bug in the world. I did a quick google search and the closest results I got were the wheelbugs and the white spotted assassin.


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Dec 24, 2014)

According to McGavin's magnum opus on true bugs the largest asassin bug is 40mm. That encompasses the big African white spots and giant Baja Dipetalogaster, though Platymeris sp. "Mombo" does reach ever so slightly larger at 41mm. However, it would appear the massive Horrid King Assassin Bug not only has the big spines and incredible color but also, grows to 48mm.


----------



## 14pokies (Dec 26, 2014)

I want a wheel bug sooo bad! I'm off topic sorry!lol!


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Dec 26, 2014)

14pokies said:


> I want a wheel bug sooo bad! I'm off topic sorry!lol!


This guy spits on your little wheel bug.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## numbat1000 (Dec 28, 2014)

Wow... that thing is amazing. Where can I get one?


----------



## Smokehound714 (Dec 29, 2014)

Elytra and Antenna said:


> This guy spits on your little wheel bug.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the horrid king demands you bring him a fortnight's worth of victims at once!

  MAN.  48mm, that's the size of an adult Stenopelmatus!!  Oh god, the bite must hurt like crazy!!


----------



## pannaking22 (Dec 29, 2014)

Man, that sucker's massive! Wouldn't mind keeping a couple of those. I can't imagine what the bite would feel like...


----------

